# Sylvester Stallone Pudding Lawsuit



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2010)

*Sylvester  Stallone Pudding Lawsuit - April 21st, 2010*




*
Sylvester Stallone Pudding Lawsuit*
_by Johnny Justice_

Do any of  you remember the supplement company Sylvester Stallone started a few  years back? Yes, The Italian Stallion was in the supplement biz not too  long ago! His line called ???Instone??? was supposed to be the next big  thing and he hired some of the top supplement industry insiders like  Vince Andrich, Ryan Hornbuckle and Rehan Jalali. He had a fat burner,  MRP, testosterone booster, protein powder and a protein packed pudding!  This stuff was damn tasty too, with 20 g of protein per serving and just  2 grams of carbs! Perfect for a small snack on the go. According to  industry sources, the pudding was selling like crazy. This lawsuit is  REALLY confusing but this is what seems to have went down:


*Step 1: Brescia Makes ???Pro Pak Pudding???*

Back in  1999, a man named ???Brescia??? made an innovative low-carb pudding with the  help of a food scientist named ???Christopher Scinto???. He called his  formula ???Pro Pudding Pak???. In 2003, he then signed a contract with a  factory called ???Performance Worldwide USA, Inc.??? to manufacture the  special pudding. He also did a deal with supplement company ???Instone??? to  take on the sale and distribution of the pudding under their brand name  ???Sylvester Stallone Low Carb Pudding???. Seemed like a great deal for  everyone!


*Step  2: Employee Runs Off With The Product Idea?*

A guy  named Keith Angelin was working at the factory set to make the special  pudding (Performance Worldwide USA, Inc.). One day he decided to pick  leave the company at and start his own business. He called his new  company ???Freedom Foods, Inc.??? But somehow he also was able to team up  with ???Instone??? (who as mentioned were set to take on the sales and  distribution of the special pudding Brescia made for them) and the  original food scientist Christopher Scinto. In the end, the team cut  Bescia right out of the picture! According to reports, they conspired to  steal Brescia???s ideas, and began producing and selling a pudding based  on Brescia???s formula and business plan.


*Step  3: Brescia Calls Out Keith Angelin*

Brescia  must have been pissed. So at an industry trade show, he accused Keith  Angelin of stealing his idea for the special pudding! But for doing  that, Keith actually sued Brescia for trade libel and other claims! Yes,  if you know the legal system well, you can make someone???s life  miserable.


*Stallone  Under Fire?*

Sylvester  Stallone must face deposition questions and must turn over financial  documents from their former company in the lawsuit alleging they  misappropriated trade secrets. Sylvester Stallone:
     ???promised to use his significant financial resources to market and  produce the product and to place his company???s distinctive name??? on the  label,??? Brescia alleges.


*Stallone  Maintains: Nothing Special About The Pudding?*

Ads for  the pudding referred to as ???Sylvester Stallone Low Carb Pudding,??? and  featured him in the ads. But Stallone maintains that there is nothing  special about the pudding and that Brescia???s lawyers cannot show how it  differs from the general knowledge of those in the same field developing  similar products. Even though Brescia paid $100,000 to a lab to develop  a working formula for his product and in July 2003 signed a contract  with ???Performance World Wide USA??? to license and market the pudding,  according to court papers.


*Brescia  Awarded $4.9 Million Dollars*

In  September 2008, the company ???Instone??? was found jointly liable with  Keith Angelin and the food scientist

Christopher Scinto. As a result, the jury awarded $4.9 million to  Brescia! But apparently this war is not over! Where will this case go  from here? Will Stallone knock out Brescia and take all the pudding for  himself? Will Brescia use his court winnings to launch his own hollywood  movie and take on Stallone on the big screen? Will Scott Welch wear a  wig and become a TV show host for The People???s Court and get out the  supplement business all together?

Source: Supplementgenius.com


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 22, 2010)

Pudding drama.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2010)

I loved that protein pudding!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 22, 2010)

Robert said:


> I loved that protein pudding!


 Come on robert that sounds wrong on so many levels.  I love protien pudding yeah so does my wife bro.


----------



## busyLivin (Apr 22, 2010)

Robert said:


> I loved that protein pudding!



so did i.  their MRP's were delicious, too.


----------



## MyK (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## emma2train (Jan 21, 2011)

It seems like Scott Welch does not like to participate in the drama, but maybe he should start a show called supplement court.lol


----------



## Patrick Arnold (Jan 25, 2011)

Prince said:


> *Sylvester Stallone Pudding Lawsuit - April 21st, 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

the jury awarded the guy that money because instone company was defunct at the time and no one was around to attend the hearing.  so the brescia guy won by default

there is an entire other side to this story.  it aint my deal so i am not going to get into it, but i have heard the other side


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 25, 2011)

Bill Cosby says, Jello brand pudding, with a little protein powder.


----------

